# How do you post pictures?



## A Greene (Oct 3, 2004)

I'm just curious - I see others posting pictures and I can't see to find that function in the menu items.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

Go to www.photobucket.com and open account. The rest is pretty intuitive.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

jentone said:


> I'm just curious - I see others posting pictures and I can't see to find that function in the menu items.
> Any help would be appreciated.
> Thanks


There are two ways to do it:

1. If you have your picture already in your album somewhere in the WWW, you can post a link to it, e.g.:

__
https://flic.kr/p/183614730
or post the actual image:


```
http://static.flickr.com/47/183614730_33b3217811.jpg
```










2. Now when we have more resources on the dedicated SOTW server, you may upload your image on the SOTW.
When replying look for "Additional Options" and click "Manage Attachments":


----------



## gelliot2 (Mar 3, 2004)

I've uploaded an image using the "manage attachments" facility....at least I think I have as I can view the attachment in my account.

I've checked the properties and the file extension & file size all meet the necessary criteria but I can't attach it to a post. What should I be doing?


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

Yes, the "manage attachments" facility works.

Thanks Harri.


----------



## gelliot2 (Mar 3, 2004)

Can someone let me in on the secret please?


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

gelliot2 said:


> I've uploaded an image using the "manage attachments" facility....at least I think I have as I can view the attachment in my account.
> 
> I've checked the properties and the file extension & file size all meet the necessary criteria but I can't attach it to a post. What should I be doing?


Do you want to attach to an existing message.

Then you should click "Edit" and the go to "Advanced Mode".


----------



## gelliot2 (Mar 3, 2004)

I wanted to reply to a thread and attach the image there but I didn't know how to do that. I think I've sorted it out now.

Thanks.


----------

